# Material for painted backdrop



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

This seemed like the most appropriate place to ask this question,

I'm building a layout that runs along the fence in my backyard and have been trying to think of what kind of material I could attach to the fence to paint a backdrop on. Preferably something that comes in 4'x8' sheets that would hold up outdoors. I don't know the name of material that sign painters use. Hoping to find something that won't cost an arm and a leg since I'm running on a pretty tight budget. Just mainly need a semi smooth surface to paint some sky and mountains on.










Figure I could simplify something like this and have a backdrop behind the trains. Any ideas would be appriciated


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to a sign supply outfit and get an MDO sign panel which comes in 4 ft X 8 ft sheets. I will be using it for my own backdrops.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

the material for lighted advertisement. it is called acryl or plexiglas. 

or, if in your area is a factory, that uses glascontainers for pickles or mayonaise, those glascontainers are shipped on palettes, and every layer of glasses is seperated from the next with big plastic-sheets. since they are one-way material, one gets them cheap. 

korm 
.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd recommend expanded PVC board. It's flexible, comes in 4x8 sheets, thicknesses from about 1/8" to 1/2", takes about all paints well and can be literally welded together with #16 cement. You would be able to bend it around the corners of your fence also like is done on indoor layouts for a continuous scene. 

I use it a lot for roofs on my structures which are outdoors all the time. It has held up very well. 

TAP Plastics handles it. Contact Russ Miller at TAP's San Leandro store and he can give you info as well as perhaps making other, better suggestions.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

The stuff the sign painters and politicians use is cloroplast (not to be confused with chloroplast) 
really chep, check any sign or advertising shop


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The backdrop material I used for this one was a 6 X 18 foot roll of real canvas. It works very well , but must be fastened down well along the top and sides, too !  The cost here in AK was only slightly more than a "C" note for that much material.  








Because conditions are different in the new model building, I will be using the sign material instead, but I am telling you the canvas is great backdrop material as long as it is properly backed up with a hard surface.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The foamed PVC goes by many different trade names. Look for Sintra, Celtec,Kmoatex or Trovacel. The foamed PVC takes many paints well and is fairly inexspensive, roughly $50 or so per 4'x 8' sheet of 1/4"material. I would not use the Coroplast. 
Russ


----------

